# USRT shortrunner intake manifolds



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

These are exciting times for USRT. Aside from rallying through the woods this season we've been testing new parts which we look forward to sharing very soon with the Vortex community. Increasing power gains while maintaining a punchy bottom end is a priority for us. So, one project that holds a special interest for us has been intake manifold design.








The prototypes pictured here (developed with HKK Motorsports) are equipped with short runners, velocity stacks inside the main plenum, and a slot port separating the main and sub-plenums. The final production versions will have a tapered sub-plenum for superior air distribution and even stronger gains. We expect to dyno test these manifolds this weekend (10/22), so please stand by for details.








The crossflow 8v crowd will be taken care of first and then shortly thereafter those running 1.8Ts. Initially these parts will be offered for a super-affordable *$525 shipped*.








Cheers,








Scott F. Williams


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds ([email protected])*

Sweet. I know what I want for Christmas.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds ([email protected])*

They look great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

yay for the lehmann style bandwagon


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

i hope they work good cause they def look bad. bad as in ugly. but hey if the numbers prove to be worth it i would buy it if i didnt make my own


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_yay for the lehmann style bandwagon









There's a reason why all tires are round and black, Peter. Same thing goes for intakes. There's simply no denying the physics of how they work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Herumfahren (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_i hope they work good cause they def look bad. bad as in ugly. but hey if the numbers prove to be worth it i would buy it if i didnt make my own

Why do they look bad? I think they look nice.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (Herumfahren)*

scott has yet to mention but i will...these are from scratch, not cut up lower manis w/ a plenum welded on... head flange is 3/8" 6061-T6, injector bosses are 6061-T6, runner length is 8.5" from inlet of velocity stack to center of intake valve... the runner/velocity stack is spun aluminum w/36mm port side/55mm flare on the inlet side, .065 6061-T6, plenums are 6063-T6 sch.10
throttle body flange is available on either driver or pass side...
there are pics of the mani in progress, if you are nice scott will post those up as well


----------



## Herumfahren (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (hkk735)*

Come on Scott, please post some pics of it being made pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Herumfahren)*

VR6 VR6 VR6!!!
Those look great!


----------



## oppressed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_VR6 VR6 VR6!!!
Those look great!

x2


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Interesting plenum design. Why is this?
Also, how well would this work on a N/A car? I plan on going FI soon but this thing is nice I can't see myself passing this up.


_Modified by VWn00b at 11:59 PM 10-19-2005_


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Would these be available for 16vT too?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

16v!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_16v!!!!!!!!!!!

X2


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_16v!!!!!!!!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
X2

i do believe their is more than 3 people here that want this on their 16V.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

Not fitting in a VR6 with that design.
Looks great but what do they look like on the inside???


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

#s!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Herumfahren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Herumfahren* »_Come on Scott, please post some pics of it being made pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee









I'm feeling the enthusiasm around here!







More pictures are on the way...


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Options for Mustang throttle bodies?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Not fitting in a VR6 with that design.
Looks great but what do they look like on the inside???


thats right- the vr is just waaaay to tight to even think of something like this, then you also run into the problem of runner design...sorry but its just not happening

but 16v on the other hand is deff possible, as a matter of fact we have one on one of our race cars, the biggest thing w/ the 16v is switching over to efi instead of cis.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (hkk735)*

group buys?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Beautiful Work ! ! ! !

C2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_VR6 VR6 VR6!!! Those look great!

Thanks, man. However, the VR6s are C2 Motorsports and Schimmel Performance territories which USRT will respect. Small companies need to work together in order to deliver the most value to you guys.







Furthermore, the technical difficulties of a VR6 manifold are significant as Greg just described.









_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Interesting plenum design. Why is this? Also, how well would this work on a N/A car?

This plenum design distributes air more evenly to all cylinders which allows for more agressive tunes. N/A as well as turbo engines benefit from even filling. The approach was popularized by Heinz Lehman who is a VAG-recognized engine tuner. These types manifolds are featured on current Skoda WRC engines.









_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Options for Mustang throttle bodies?

Yes... -more details on that later, though.

_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_group buys?









You're not going to see these drop in price. After the introductory period is over they'll go up rather than down. Details are coming; sit tight!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_Would these be available for 16vT too?

We're probably a month or so away from announcing a 16vT manifold. First, though, we'll debut our ITBs for 16v and crossflow 8v engines. They're targeted for around a $900 price point which is much more affordable than anything else on the market right now.
Engine management and fueling packages will be offered at the same time.








*More Skoda WRC hotness:*










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:55 AM 10-20-2005_


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

Will these be available with the TB on the driver side for the 8v?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (Tikigod_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tikigod_III* »_Will these be available with the TB on the driver side for the 8v?

yes, tb can be on either side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds ([email protected])*

u are discriminating aginst the vrsex crowd boo for scott.
they look great congrats


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

nice welding hkk


----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This plenum design distributes air more evenly to all cylinders which allows for more agressive tunes. N/A as well as turbo engines benefit from even filling. The approach was popularized by Heinz Lehman who is a VAG-recognized engine tuner. These types manifolds are featured on current Skoda WRC engines.

I don't suppose you could go into more detail on how that actually works for us engineering-types (explanations, diagrams, links)? All I can see from the outside are two plenums joined together...


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (CrazyMonkey)*

own one, still awesome








props to greg, scott, and chris for awesome products


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (CrazyMonkey)*

It's all about controlling intake port velocity and filling. You need X amount of volume for a given engine displacement. Then you need to calculate your proper runner length/dia to help even intake tract pulses and control cylinder filling. Intake resonance also is factored in with the design (may be contributing to the odd shape).
At least that's my understanding







Scott may be able to validate this better.
Nice work for sure.










_Modified by Fast929 at 6:23 PM 10-20-2005_


----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_It's all about controlling intake port velocity and filling. You need X amount of volume for a given engine displacement. Then you need to calculate your proper runner length/dia to help even intake tract pulses and control cylinder filling. Intake resonance also is factored in with the design.
At least that's my understanding







Scott may be able to validate this better.
Nice work for sure.









Well, those are considerations for any good manifold, but I'm just confused as to how two plenums stuck together accompish that. Does the cross-sectional area decrease as you get further from the throttle body? That would make sense to me.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*









those look liek "official" velocity stacks. i hope this price jumps up to liek at least $700 cause damm i make these things too an dthey are time consuming. (trying to protect you from working too hard for too little). i have no problem selling mine at $600 WITH an aftermarket rail. i always think these beautiful works should not be offended by an OEM rail. fuel rail REALLy finishes the product. i personally think yorue crazy selling them for that price! but hey... benefits to VW people on here. ( and for thsoe about to offend me i know i hav ethe backing of fast a2 20v, hkk and others when i say these thinsg are NOT just cut a tube and weld it on!!!!!!)

HKK you are a SICK ass welder but my ONLY critique is that yoru welds look too big in some places. seems liek you use 1/4" rod or something.

another concern of mine is the proper angle placement of the injector when making these from scratch (big props to you for this as i will never make em from scratch unless i have my own CNC). i would be worried that you put it in too steep or not enough to allow the proper spray pattern designed to work with the head.
maybe in thinking too hard about it. all my comments are well intended and for sure im better than some guys but others are better than me just trying to "learn" from you vice versa


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*

im ASSUMING a stock cut lower port matches the head port right?
so whats the benefit making your own? seem sliek more work. please enlighten me as i think we can get good fab talk going.
and why 2 plenums? im missing something here... im asking so many questions cause it looks difft than the usual. 
i want answers!! and pics


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

i came up w/ the making them from scratch idea because it eliminates the need of having a core returned to you ( i would be optomistic if i said i receive 50% of the cores that are supposed to be sent to me)
i used to make these out of sheet metal 3 years ago, before i knew how to weld aluminum and never ever had any fueling issues w/ the angle if the injector boss...it is in fact alot of work, but i feel it is worth it.
we test everything out on our race cars and also our daily drivers ( the gf has one on her 2.0







) it is also a good way to try new ideas and get a real driving feel for what works and what doesnt as we dont have a dyno here in the shop, we use our race series to test everything...by the way both ryan and myself won the champoinship in our respective classes ...using sri technology


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*

damm. well i buy cores for $20 a pop from 1800 vw parts. anyways good answers


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds ([email protected])*

Okay...really seems like a 1.8T intake manifold shootout is brewing.
USRT
Full Race
APR
ABD
Ross Machine Racing
Stock?
Bob's home built contraption.
Others?
What thinks ye?


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds (bobqzzi)*

HKK very nice work indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At that price I hope your ready to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

How important is the shape of the opening to the runner? I have an ATP log VR6 manifold and it has a rather abrupt edge into the runner. But Might be agle to mod the design to improve that edge. Or should I even bother.
My thinking is every bit helps as long is it is not to spendy.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds (zornig)*

i knew i wasnt the only one. jack those prices up a bit!


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_Okay...really seems like a 1.8T intake manifold shootout is brewing.
USRT
Full Race
APR
ABD
Ross Machine Racing
Stock?
Bob's home built contraption.
Others?
What thinks ye?


mine is coming someday- just waiting for some equipment to get here and need to finish up some more testing. 
when you really add them up thats a lot of manifold choices








-pssh and people say hondas have a bigger aftermarket


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds (fast_a2_20v)*

Ha, I am working on one too. I just got a TT225 so I actually own a 1.8t now! 
I don't think I will be selling mine though. Too much stress on my staff, and my CNC machines are already busy enough. 
Sweet stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds (D Wiz)*

Zornig, D Wiz, fast_a2_20v, other tuners, and *consumers*, I assure you that the price tag on these SRI will be rising from their $525 *introductory* price. USRT and HKK put too much hard work into these things to make such a low-ball price sustainable. In general, our goal is offer "upper middle class" quality at a price that the average guy can afford and enjoy. -sometimes very easily and then sometimes with just a bit of sacrafice. Either way, we're concerned primarily with value. That is, strong results for the buck.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

sweet so can i order some now and then resell them when the price goes up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Well, technically... you could. However, I think I'm going to have to charge you a smart ass tax, Peter.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

LOL
somebodies gotta keep it light around here


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Make one with a mustang TB and I'll take it.


----------



## Camp (Nov 3, 2004)

Wish I had a cross flow head


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*

these are available w/ diff tb configurations...all you need to do is send me a gasket for whatever tb you plan on using so i can get the flange machined http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










ahh, memories of my trip to claremont greg does some impressive work indeed, plus the KFC girl kept calling me baby daddy and slipping me crispy strips



_Modified by DubTron41 at 9:30 PM 10-21-2005_


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds (DubTron41)*

hey, i'm famous. this was the prototype that we fit to the car. will be dynoing tomorrow with a production one. ko3s with bolt ons
















i remember when my rado was on a dealer page for the eaton kit.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds ([email protected])*

How much just for this?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_How much just for this?









$550, and you get a free mani


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_hey, i'm famous. this was the prototype that we fit to the car. will be dynoing tomorrow with a production one. ko3s with bolt ons
















i remember when my rado was on a dealer page for the eaton kit.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

So what kind of gains are to be expected with the 1.8T unit? Or is this going to be another ABD Intake Manifold?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (ruso)*

check the 1.8t forum , i think it was a 10whp gain, without adaptation!


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (ruso)*

abd has yet to dyno..dahlback got something in the realm of 3.5whp
we have dyno results from V1 of the 1.8t manifold
the max gain was 10whp like ricky said-w/ no adaptation
we found some design "issues" and are now fixing those, i think the new version will give even more power as we found a major bottleneck in the lehmann style plenum...we kept the same runner length as stock as well, so basically we just really improved the flow characteristics of the mani, so we will get rid off the lehmann "slot" and be working on finding optimum runner length, stay tuned-this should get good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

we all know what the skinny is on the abd manifold









so you guys are ditching the Lehmann design?


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

I recently dynoed 3 back to back runs and had between a 5hp - 8hp difference between all the runs. I guess this is just one of those mods where even dyno testing is usless for proving an actual power increase but is beneficial in showing how using different length runners will shift the power curve to a different rpm band.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_we all know what the skinny is on the abd manifold









so you guys are ditching the Lehmann design? 


in a sense yes, we are getting rid of the slot-they will still use a sub plenum but a large intersection between the 2 instead of the tiny slot


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_

in a sense yes, we are getting rid of the slot-they will still use a sub plenum but a large intersection between the 2 instead of the tiny slot
 
IMO you need more plenum i also espec if your gonna shorten the runner length , those three intake valve's are saying " feed me "







Bob.G 
BTW to add 
Did anyone Vag on the dyno for timing pull in each cylinder to see in fact that the slot design was filling the runners/ cylinders more even??


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 6:08 PM 10-24-2005_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

longer runners shift the power up high dont they?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
IMO you need more plenum i also espec if your gonna shorten the runner length , those three intake valve's are saying " feed me "







Bob.G 
BTW to add 
Did anyone Vag on the dyno for timing pull in each cylinder to see in fact that the slot design was filling the runners/ cylinders more even??

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 6:08 PM 10-24-2005_
 i did vags, unfortunatly i have an open plenum with the velocity stacks (the mock up mani)
i pulled no more than 3 degrees in block 20. all across, very brief pull.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_longer runners shift the power up high dont they?

Longer/skinnier runners generally increase bottom end torque because velocity is increased. Short fat ones boost high-rpm power because overall flow is greater. Plenum size is related to throttle response.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

informal survey time.... production starts on the 16v units next week, stacks are being spun this week, what we need is input on tb's...what tb's would you 16v guys be planning on using and on what side? all the ones we have made before used obd1 vr6 tb's but just wanted some input, thanks-greg


----------



## BoostBunny (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (hkk735)*

mmm - I dont think we have seen what a real lehman manifold looks like inside.
If you do the cals it looks like the slots calls for the following dimentiones.
If the intake is 2.45" and tapers to a size of 0.6" over a length of 13.78" then the slot needs to taper from 0.6" at the inlet to a size of 0.2" at the end - this will ensure that the "slot" does not become a restriction, as the manifold tapers down, but will force the air to be evently fed to the second plenum








Reason a straight slot becomes restrictive is that although the area of the slot is greater than the area of the intake, the problem is the angle at which the plenum tapers, at the start the reduction in area is rather big, thus the area in 1" of plenum length reduces more that what the area of the slot is over the same 1" ........ so it is not a design problem with the lehman manifold, I just dont think we have seen a "real" one cut open, and most people make the assumption that it is a straight slot that connect the 2 plenums.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (BoostBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostBunny* »_mmm - I dont think we have seen what a real lehman manifold looks like inside.
.
 Here you go , good info in this thread.







Bob.G

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2176245


----------



## BoostBunny (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Nope - have seen that site, not just the post on parts of it, and the only one that shown the "slot" is also just a copy by somebody - nowhere is there a photo of the slot from one of the audi manifolds - not talking about the dahlback copy either - want to see the real thing opened up.
Still recon the secret of that manifold design lies in that slot, it should taper in such a way that as the plenum tapers down, it should force the air to expand into the second plenum, in such a way that it is fills the second plenum evently across the entire length of the plenum.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (BoostBunny)*

lets get this ironed out so i can snag one, was gonna do one myself but ambition fell off.








Edit: pg 3 ownage










_Modified by PBWB at 3:26 PM 10-30-2005_


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (PBWB)*

As cross posted on this thread> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2273224
























A few versions on a similar theme...
Is the HKK one smallport or largeport? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_Is the HKK one smallport or largeport? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We have flanges made for both small and large port heads, Bill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have flanges made for both small and large port heads, Bill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Cool. some interesting developments going on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am waiting to see how mine develops later this week. Still on the dyno.


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

Good stuff! How soon will these be shipping?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Skaven)*

We're on pace to have the v2.0 manifolds dyno'd this weekend. The new runners are shorter and wider than stock which will big air. The single plenum is oversized (4liter iirc) and should do nice things for throttle response and torque. It will only take a few days to get fully-tooled up for a production run after we're happy with the dyno numbers.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any particular reason why you're making those runners so long? Are you trying to match some characteristic length? If not, I'd drop stacks further down in the plenum, ideally smoothly transitioning them in to the walls. "Velocity stacks" just reduce circulation losses at area transitions. Having them stick out in to the plenum like that is likely much worse than no stacks at all with runners just directly welded to the plenum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Marty)*

Well, I can't spill all the beans, but we're juggling low-rpm VE with that for high-rpm/high-boost. It's a constant compromise between driveability and big dyno gains. You know the drill...


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Interesting manifold I must say.... Kind of intrigued by the design. Hopefully one of these days I can get my short ram completed (designed and made) for my 2.o


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

any dyno numbers?!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Skaven)*

bump


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

will there be a 16v manifold of similar design?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We're on pace to have the v2.0 manifolds dyno'd this weekend. The new runners are shorter and wider than stock which will big air. The single plenum is oversized (4liter iirc) and should do nice things for throttle response and torque. It will only take a few days to get fully-tooled up for a production run after we're happy with the dyno numbers.



I'd like to know how you suppose a 4L plenum is going to _ help _ throttle responce.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Sorry, Peter. I meant to say 4 _inch_.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

just keepin ya on your toes


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Any updated on the 16v manifold? Pics? Dyno #'s? release date? price? etc...


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (inovillo)*

Are you guys going to develop exhaust manifold for us 1.8t guys? Would there be a power difference with a modified E.mani? Seems ABD came out with one but of course no dynos.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (sh{}e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skaven* »_Good stuff! How soon will these be shipping?

The ABA 2.0l 8v, 16v, and 1.8T (big as well as small port) manifolds are shipping already.

_Quote, originally posted by *Skaven* »_any dyno numbers?!

You can check out the dyno numbers posted on the USRT website. There is a link there to take you back to the original Vortex thread. This testing was performed by an independent (and very enthusiastic) 3rd party on a normally aspirated 2.0l 8v. A *peak gain of 16whp* was achieved. Testing is scheduled for late next week for the version 2.0 1.8T manifolds which may do even more.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mortal_Wombat* »_will there be a 16v manifold of similar design?

The 16v manifold is already available and is also there on the USRT website.

_Quote, originally posted by *inovillo* »_Any updated on the 16v manifold? Pics? Dyno #'s? release date? price? etc...









Yes, it already exists! Pricing is the same as the others right now at $525 shipped. Dyno testing will commence in the weeks to come. Gains may be similar to the big port 1.8T manifold since they are almost identical in the critical dimensions.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, it already exists! Pricing is the same as the others right now at $525 shipped. Dyno testing will commence in the weeks to come. Gains may be similar to the big port 1.8T manifold since they are almost identical in the critical dimensions.


Does the 16v manifold come with the fuel rail?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (inovillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh{}e* »_Are you guys going to develop exhaust manifold for us 1.8t guys? Would there be a power difference with a modified E.mani? Seems ABD came out with one but of course no dynos.


We can surely produce a 1.8T exhaust manifold. However... We're waiting to see if we can help market an ally's product so as not to compete with them. As usual we will not claim gains unless they are dyno-proven. Careful exhaust design can certainly deliver nice torque and response improvements.

_Quote, originally posted by *inovillo* »_
Does the 16v manifold come with the fuel rail?

It can if you want one (as an extra). A stock 1.8T manifold is also usable with our 16v SRI.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We can surely produce a 1.8T exhaust manifold. However... We're waiting to see if we can help market an ally's product so as not to compete with them. As usual we will not claim gains unless they are dyno-proven. Careful exhaust design can certainly deliver nice torque and response improvements.


That sounds like great news. Well seems I will be forking over my $ for an intake mani and eventually for a exhaust mani.


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

any plans on a drivers side throttle body version for the 1.8t?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

_Quote »_You can check out the dyno numbers posted on the USRT website. There is a link there to take you back to the original Vortex thread. This testing was performed by an independent (and very enthusiastic) 3rd party on a normally aspirated 2.0l 8v. A peak gain of 16whp was achieved.

That would be me.....Just wanted to bump this post for Scott....Line up boys, you NEED this manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*

Thanks as always, Travis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *smokinjoe644* »_any plans on a drivers side throttle body version for the 1.8t?

Yes, this is already available. Just let us know what side you want the throttlebody on and we will take care of that for you. We can do VR6 and Mustang TBs upon request, too.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Another bump, I will be ordering this manifold but i do have a couple of questions though. Will i need anything else if I'm going to do the install my self?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

comes w/ everything you need-new gaskets&vacc fittings


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (hkk735)*

Will we be seeing dynos for the 1.8t? This would be real nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

Yes, we will dyno test the 1.8T manifolds. We are arranging for an independent party to do the work so as to provide the most objective information.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

so what is the beniefit of this for a turbo car? the air is being forced in anyways right. i'm looking for some type of short runner intake for my 16vT and this one looks really nice. Whats the benefit of this over the normal intake mani.? Throttle response? quicker spooling? customizable for certain apps.?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

Consider that air flow through the manifold is air flow regardless of how it gets there. If the stock manifold becomes restrictive on a normally aspirated engine at say... 4500rpms, and if a turbo is moving far more air through the manifold at lower rpms... then, the stock manifold will become a bottleneck at far lower rpms. Thus, a short runner manifold will net the flow benefits sooner (and more often) with a boosted engine than it will with an all motor set up.
Benefits include more area under the torque curve, quicker spooling, a substantial top end hp rush, and the potential for less intake piping (which helps throttle response). Extra bonuses are the bling bling and a growl that sounds like the engine is going to eat somebody alive. "Pure evil" is how a 1.8T customer described it recently.








Ironically, we never expected NA folks to buy these in large amounts. These SRI manifolds were intended mainly for the forced induction crowd.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

They look nice, Scott. Good job getting the resources together. Looks like you've got most of the head designs covered. 
The 8V counterflow seems to get the short end of the stick on manifolds... Give your boys a challenge to see if they can make one for Audi sized ports on the counterflow head. It'd be something for the G60 crowd would love to work with since a head swap tends to get complicated in that case.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (jwatts)*

I see on your site you have the large and small port. What is the advantage of the large port for the 1.8t IM?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

The large and small port options are only for the 1.8T engines which come in both flavors. Most in the USA have a small port head. There are no such differences in the other engines. Running a large port manifold on a small port 1.8T head (or the reverse) would not work at all. So, this isn't a matter of picking one or the other for an "advantage". You choose the manifold that fits, period. I had a feeling somebody was going to ask that question. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_Give your boys a challenge to see if they can make one for Audi sized ports on the counterflow head.

Dr. Watts, can you please explain what you're talking about in regards to the "Audi-sized ports"? Doesn't the PG head have the same size intake ports as any other counterflow 8v? Also, please shoot me an email about your Digifant I NA software options. I have a feeling that we may create a demand for that this spring for use with our ITBs.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

whenever you pick up a top-end set for the counter flow, there are two gaskets in there... one has larger port sizes than what the stock intake runners can be opened up to.... at least on a G60 intake and such. Have you ever seen the ports on a Group N head?? That's what I meant by "Audi sized"


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The large and small port options are only for the 1.8T engines which come in both flavors. Most in the USA have a small port head. There are no such differences in the other engines. Running a large port manifold on a small port 1.8T head (or the reverse) would not work at all. So, this isn't a matter of picking one or the other for an "advantage". You choose the manifold that fits, period. I had a feeling somebody was going to ask that question. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks, i got 05 gti 1.8t so I would think its a small port. Thanks, Scott.
Are there going to be any qtq gains or just major hp gains?


_Modified by sh{}e at 3:04 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

Yes, you have a small port head. Let me know how else I may assist you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

DYNO results


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

IN SWEDEN DRUMMING UP BUSINESS.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are the 02' GTI 1.8t engines have small port heads as well..?
Looks awesome!
Cheers


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (UBER1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER1.8t* »_Are the 02' GTI 1.8t engines have small port heads as well..?
Looks awesome!
Cheers

yes


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Lag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lag* »_yes

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (UBER1.8t)*

I cant wait for the dyno's, im so damn anxious. I wil get my GF to bake you a cake when you release them.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (sh{}e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh{}e* »_I cant wait for the dyno's, im so damn anxious. I wil get my GF to bake you a cake when you release them.
















Bet that gets ya good discount


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (UBER1.8t)*

Scott when you say that the manifold is compatible with a VR6 or mustang TB.. Can you use the S4 throttle body? or would you have to use a Mark IV VR6 TB?

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (UBER1.8t)*

Uber, we currently have flanges made up for either OBD1 VR6 or Mustang TBs. We've never looked at the S4 part. However, I suppose we could do it. Is there a particular reason why you'd want to go in that direction?


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No there really no reason just finding cheaper prices for parts. Have a friend that owns an audi dealership.. Just wanted to know if it could be done.. But I will probubly stick with the vr6 tb from the mark III's. Thanks Scott for all your help.
Cheers


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (UBER1.8t)*

Bump up. Any new updates on dyno results? I have my $ lined u fo rthe mani.


----------



## sleeperstatis (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

are there any plans for a B5 1.8t mani? there are some us out here, or would it have to be a custom thing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (sleeperstatis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh{}e* »_Bump up. Any new updates on dyno results? I have my $ lined u fo rthe mani.









I'm back from Europe and am catching up with the mountain of work. Would you like to dyno test one down/up at NGP or where ever? If so, shoot me an email. Time is the scarce resource here.

_Quote, originally posted by *sleeperstatis* »_are there any plans for a B5 1.8t mani? there are some us out here, or would it have to be a custom thing?

There are no outright plans for this. However, if you show me that there are at least several folks who want them, then we can do it. There is certainly no technical reason why we can't help the B5 peeps.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds (fast_a2_20v)*

[
_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_

mine is coming someday- just waiting for some equipment to get here and need to finish up some more testing. 
when you really add them up thats a lot of manifold choices








-pssh and people say hondas have a bigger aftermarket 

no aftermarket to me when i would never buy half the **** they sell


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds (Dave926)*

whats the possibility of a VR6 manifold being made that will actually fit in a Corrado.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_whats the possibility of a VR6 manifold being made that will actually fit in a Corrado.....










-defintely possible. Details will follow.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: USRT shortrunner intake manifolds ([email protected])*

I love you guys....














for giving us corrado vr guys hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soberstan (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*










hmm....looks like a nice manifold...but i think if they nicer velocity stacks it would be a lot more appealing....more angle and a rounder lip...kinda like this:








just my 2cents


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

What does it matter how "appealing" the bells are? Once you install the manifold, you'll _never_ even see them.


----------



## GoodDayForARide (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

"Independant dyno testing proved 16whp gains over stock manifold on a normally aspirated engine with 264* cam, stock OBDII head, and 2.25" exhaust. More power is to be had with forced induction, head porting, remapped software, etc. A2 cars use Passat VR6 throttle cable.* A3 uses GTI/GLX VR6 throttle cable.* VR6 & Mustang TBs options for OBDI only."
Hmmm? Do I need to get a new throttle cable if I get one of these?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

ONLY if you order a manifold with the TB on the passenger side. If you buy one with the TB on the drivers side you do not have to replace ith cable. The VR cable is longer than the 2.0 cable.


----------



## kai_radicke (Feb 13, 2002)

That Lehmann style manifold is quite interesting. Lotus also used a dual plenum design on the original Lotus Esprit Turbo. The outlet from the turbo terminated in a long plenum, at the center of this "feed plenum" was a wide and narrow runner that ran down to the center of the second plenum that fed the intake runners. Both plenums were the same length, with the wide narrow connector joining the centers of each plenum.
Lotus is often not given the respect it deserves when it comes to its road cars. But quite often their engineering is superb and under appreciated. Quality issues always were the bane of their older vehicles though.


----------



## GoodDayForARide (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_ONLY if you order a manifold with the TB on the passenger side. If you buy one with the TB on the drivers side you do not have to replace ith cable. The VR cable is longer than the 2.0 cable.

Know of any pics of one installed like this? This would make the intake be over on the drivers side too right?.. might be interesting, and possibly better later for a turbo setup I would guess.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (GoodDayForARide)*

vr cable requiredfor both pass and driver's side applications on the mk2&3


----------



## soberstan (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_What does it matter how "appealing" the bells are? Once you install the manifold, you'll _never_ even see them.

i meant appealing as a part that i would more likely to buy, not something to look at...obviously if it's purpose was to look nice...why have them in the first place?...but the purpose of the velocity stacks is to speed the flow of the air into the runners....
i believe with a more angled lip, that the USRT intake manifold would be more effective then their current design...








according to flow test, the current design of the velocity stacks in the USRT manifold (config 4) had the lowest volume flow, and volocity flow out of the four shown...
just my 2 cents....and thanks for ur smartass comment 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by soberstan at 2:01 PM 3-7-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (soberstan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soberstan* »_i believe with a more angled lip, that the USRT intake manifold would be more effective then their current design...


Not only are we working on a fully-radiused lip we are also looking into manufacturing tapered runners. This will improve both flow and port velocity. Keep in mind that our product is in the $5xx price range. It isn't a matter of whether or not the features you're looking for will make more power. We know that they will. Rather, it's about doing it while keeping the parts affordable. This requires creative manufacturing techniques.
Here's a new version 2.5 manifold in blingin' glory:


----------



## soberstan (Dec 12, 2005)

dont get me wrong, i wasnt tryin to critize your company's product, i just thought since your IM was already putting out power in its current form, the addition of a fully radiused lip,or even a little more angle would make the IM work better...i dont mean to put you on the spot, but how much more would it take to put fully-radiused stacks on the IM?


----------

